# Last but not Least



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She was only 13#


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Bob happened to be up & heard something. By the time we found her she was completely dried off with lgd Dep by her side. FF Scrambled Ears was up feeding her face at the hay rack and did not know what this monster was.
Had to tie her up so kid could feed. Mama whose name has been changed to Mama-witch still hasn't gotten the hang of it but kid latches real good.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats ! Wow , 13lbs ! Sheesh !
Good boy Dep  LOL , poor momma , cant blame her really !
Hopefully she will decide she is her responsibility and be a good girl


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the last feeding I didn't have to doe wrestle, she stood pretty well to let her nurse. Whew. I think Mama-witch is coming around.
No one here has an excuse for not taking care of kids. I will not put up with it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ONLY 13# lol.... she is lovely Nancy!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Cathy I like her a lot too.
But the title of this thread is now officially wrong cause I forgot about What Four.
She is in a bldg by herself, have been hanging out with her most of the day.
Took a break, came back & what? That window wasn't broken before was it? Sure enough glass on the ground.:roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

She is adorable. I agree, we do not let moms ignore babies. They always come around.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They sure do, especially when you take the lead of the shepard. I have never had any not come around, only with one of my first kiddings when I did not know any better.

Pam, as for the broken window it was in an old bldg with some panes out anyway. Just thankful she didn't get cut!


----------

